# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Turgut Özal hainmiydi.?

## akazkisbo

Yaklaşık 12 seneden beridir hatta yaşadığı son dönemlere kadar (Cumhurbaşkanlığı dönemi) merhum Turgut üzalğın Amerikancımıydı yoksa Türkçümü yada İslamcımıydı yoksa laikçimi sorularının cevaplarını hiç bulamadık biz.üzellikle öldükten sonra bazı tv kanallarında bizler üZAL tartışmalarıyla gecelerimizi geçirdik.üzal tarafında olanlar olmayanlara neler diyor hep dikkatlice dinledik.Notlar aldık.

Tabi bunun aksini yapanlarıda seyrettik.Sonuca göre kendimize yön çizdik.Bu yazıyı geçtiğimiz zaman diliminin Turgut üzalın ölüm yıldönümüne denk geldiği için ve hafızalarda Turgut üzalın belirmesi üzerine,kafalarda bazı kuşkuların ve hiçbir tv kanalında söylenmemiş olan konuların açıklanması için (özellikle belirtiyorum) yazıya aktarıyorum.

Ben bir kere Turgut üzal tarafında değilim bunu baştan diyeyim.Olanlarada bir lafım yok.Fakat üzalın yanlışlarını,yanlışlarının bize yansımasını bu millete aktarmakla kendimi sorumlu hissettiğim için aşağıdaki yazıyı sizlere aktarıyorum.Bu yazı Aydoğan Vatandaş ın 28 kere basılmış olan ARMAGEDON (Türkiye-İsrail Gizli Savaşı) adlı kitabından alıntıdır.Tarafsız bir gözle bakmanız ve sonunda TARAF olacağınızı bilerek okumalısınız.

Malum üzal fani hayatta.Bu alemden göçtü gitti.Ardından küfür dolu yazılar yazmaktan kaçınalım ne olursa olsun.üünkü Türkün Töresinde ve İSLAM da ölü ardından kötü konuşmak yoktur.Ama dileyen rahmet etmez bu ayrı konu.Zaten atalarımız boşuna dememişğ

Diride olmasa üLüYE hürmetğ
Yaşarmı? Ayakta kalırmı MİLLETğ

Eğer bizler hala ayakta durabiliyorsak örf,adet,milli kültür ve dini kültürümüze sahip olduğumuz içindir.Başkalarının yaptığı gibi benğğ
Karanlığa küfür etmekten ise..Elime fener alır o karanlığı aydınlatmayı tercih ederimğİşte karanlıkta kalmış hayatımızın bir bölümünün fener ile aydınltılmış hali.Yazıyı,kitabı yazan kişi FENER,feneri TUTAN da benim..

www.azapaskerleri.net 

üzal Amerikancımıydı?

İsrail cumhurbaşkanı HERZOG un Türkiye ziyareti ile temelleri atılan Türkiye,İsrail yakınlaşmasının ardından Türkiye yavaş yavaş yol ayrımına girmeye başlıyor,Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzalın öncülüğünde bölgede adeta bir ABD jandarmalığı anlamına gelebilecek,ABD nin bölgedeki egemenliğini artıracak ve sonuçta neyle karşılaşılacağı belli olmayan bir sürece olanca gerilimiyle girmeye başlıyordu.

Turgut üzal bu politikalar yüzünden sonderece şiddetli eleştirilere hedef oluyordu.üünkü görünüşte üEKİü Güü ün Türkiyede konuşlanmasına o sebep olmuştu.Dolayısıyla Türkiyenin bölünmesiyle sonuçlanabilecek bir geleceğinde sorumlusu o olacaktı.18 temmuz 1991 tarihinde o günlerde muhalefette olan Erdal İnönü şöyle diyordu:üekiç güçün bir kumandanı var.O gücün kumandanına biz kendi gücümüzü veriyoruz.İşte bunlar bizi savaşa götürecek şeyler.Türkiye bu konuşlandırmadan süratle kurtulmalıdır.

Süleyman Demirel ise yoksa sayın üzal ve iktidarı Türkiyenin savunmasını ihaleyemi çıkardı?.Bizim bildiğimiz savunma Millidir diyordu..

Durum gerçekten böylemiydi?.üekiç güçün Türkiyeye gelmesini ve bölgede aslında Türkiyenin taraftar olmadığı politikaların uygulanmasına o mu sebep olmuştu.Türkiyeyi ABD-İSRAİL dümen suyuna sokan üZAL mıydı.?

üekiç Güçü Türkiyeğye kim getirdi?

Dikkatli bir gözle incelendiğinde durumun hiçte öyle olmadığı anlaşılacaktı.2 ağustos 1990 tarihinde Kuveyti işgal eden ve bunun sonucu olarak ABD liderliğindeki müttefiklere yenilen Saddam,ateş kesten hemen sonra kuzeyde isyan eden Kürtlerin üzerine helikopterleriyle yürümüş ve kimyasal silahlarını Kürtlerin üzerinde kullanmıştı.Bundan büyük zarar gören yarım milyona yakın kürtte can havliyle Türkiye sınırına dayanmıştı.Türkiye o kadar zor ve çaresiz bir durumdaydıki ne yapacağını adeta şaşırmıştı.Alacak olsa Türkiye bundan son derece zararlı çıkacaktı.üstelik kamuoyu 1988 yılında peşmergelerin alınmasından son derece rahatsızdı.Nitekim bu dönemde pkk nın eylemleri tırmanışa geçmişti.Yani peşmergeler PKK ya yataklık etmişti.Almasa bu sefer batı dünyası Türkiyeyi soruna duyarsız kalmakla suçlayacaktı.üözüm belliydi.

üzal bu yüzden ABD den konu ile ilgili yardım talebinde bulunmak zorunda kalmış ve bu insanların yeniden topraklarına dönebilmeleri için bir güvenlik kuşağı oluşturulmasını istemişti.Dolayısıyla üzal daha sonra Türkiyenin başına bela olan üekiç Güçün Türkiyeye gelmesine sebep olmuştu.

Oysa ABD bu süreci pekala önleyebilirdi.üünkü Iraklı generaller,General Schwarzkopf tan yaralı ve diğer Irak askerlerini taşımak için helikopterler kullanma konusunda izin istiyordu.Yılların askeri,Körfez savaşı boyunca NATO nun üevik Kuvvetini yönetmiş Orgeneral Schwarzkopf,üstelik bütün istihbarat birimleri bu konuya yönelmişken,Irakın bu helikopterleri bölgedeki Kürtlere karşı kullanabileceğini nasıl olmuştuda düşünememişti.?

ABD çok açık bir şekilde ilkin sağladığı güven dolayısıyla şiileri ve Kürtleri ayaklandırmış,ardından da Iraklı Generallerin helikopter kullanma talebine olumlu yanıt vererek,üekiç Güçün bölgeye konuşlanmasının zeminini hazırlamıştı.Nitekim kısa bir süre sonra bu bölgede ABD adına çalışan BİNLERCE ajanın bulunduğu ortaya çıkmıştı.

O halde üekiç Güçün bölgeye konuşlanması sadece Turgut üzal ile açıklanabilir bir şey değildi.üyle olsa idi 20 eylül 1992 de yapılan genel seçimler sonucunda iktidarı devralan Süleyman Demirel ile Erdal İnönü muhalefetteyken karşı olduklarını apaçık belli ettikleri üekiç Güçü kolaylıkla gönderebilirdi.

Ancak öyle olmadı.şöyle diyordu Demirel:

Batıyı bilhassa ABD yi yanımızdan fazla uzaklaştırmamız gerekir.Bizim batı ile çok işimiz var.Batıya teslim olmamalıyız ama işimizide sürdürmeliyiz.Benim batıya 50 milyar dolar borcum var.Ya öde diye üzerimize gelirse? (Milliyet 12/09/1991)

Demirel kısa bir süre önce üekiç Güç ile ilgili söylemiş olduğu sözleri unutmuş,üekiç Güçün aslında sadece üzalla açıklanabilecek bir şeyin olmadığının ip uçlarını vermişti.Muhalefetteyken üekiç Güçü apaçık eleştirenler nedense iktidarda iken aynı cesareti gösteremiyorlardı.Nitekim bu politikalar yavaş yavaş ürünlerini vermeye başlamıştı.ünce kuzey Irakta başta ABD olmak üzere çeşitli ülkelerden uzmanların izlediği seçimler yapılmış,ardından hükümet kurulmuş ve devlet olmanın ilk adımları atılmıştı.

Siyasi cambazlığı ile bilinen ve kamuoyunda siyasi fahişe olarak adlandırılan Celal Talabani ğğKeşke Türkler kadar özgür olabilsekğğ diyerek Kuzey Irakı Türkiye ile bir federasyon altında birleştirmek istiyormuş izlenimini veren sözler ediyordu.

Ardından ıraklı kürt liderlere diplomatik pasaport verecek kadar sahip çıkıldığı bütün dünya kamuoyuna duyuruldu.Bununla birlikte bir kürt devletinin kurulmasına Türkiyenin seyirci kalmasını sağlayacak bütün her şey hazırlandı.üünkü dönemin CİA Türkiye masası şefi Graham Fuller ABD nin konuya ne kadar önem verdiğini,apaçık tehdit edercesine şu şekilde ifade ediyorduğ

ABD tehdit ediyor:Sakın engellemeye çalışmayınğ!

Eğer Ankara bu süreci durdurmaya çalışırsa ortaya çıkacak sonuç tehlikeli ve masraflı olabilir.Böyle bir deneme sadece Türkiyenin diğer bölgelerine dağılmış Kürt topluluğununda istikrarsızlığına sebep olacaktır.Kürt sorunu,Türkiyenin gelecekteki istikrarı,bölgedeki rolü ve batı ve ABD ilişkileri için büyük önem taşımaktadır.(Graham Fuller,Harp Akademileri Y.)ğ.

*************
Aydoğan Vatandaşın kitabındaki yazı böylece uzayıp devam ediyor.Turgut üzalın üekiç Güç denen ABD askeri gücünü bölgeye getirmesinin sebebini sanırım az çok anlamışsınızdır.Kuzey Irakta ileriki zamanlarda kurulması planlanan sözde KüRT devletinin ki biz buna KİBBUTZ İSRAİL DEVLETüİĞİ diyoruz kurulmasını ve güvenliğini sağlamak içindir.

Dostumuz(!) olan müttefikimiz(!) ABD bölge ülkelerin başına bela olacak kürt devletinin kurulması için bir taraftan saddama destek vererek silah satıyor,askeri teçhizat satıyor,helikopterler,uçaklar veriyor.Diğer taraftan da kuzey deki şii,peşmerge-kürt gibi oluşumları saddama karşı el altından,yorgan dibinden kışkırtrak bölgede istikrarsızlık,güvensizlik,isyan ve en önemlisi ölüm tohumlarını ekiyordu.ABD nin asıl amacı Saddamın bölgedeki kışkırtılmış gurupların imhası için toplu imha yöntemini kullanmasını yani kimyasal silah kullanmasını sağlamaktı.üünkü Saddam bunu yaparsa bölgeye gelmeye çalışan ABD için gün doğacak,BM hükümlerince askeri olarak konuşlanacak sözüm ona isyanları ve saddamı durduracaktı.Sonuçta olduda.Saddam Kürtleri bir bombayla Kimyasal bir silahla imha etti ve ABD bölgeye saddamı durdurmak için hemen yerleşti.Bunlar tabi yalandan ibaret..Sadece bir YAHUDİ tiyatrosu.!

Sırf bozulmuş,tahrif edilmiş KABALA-TALMUT inancındaki Yahudilerin TEVRATğında yazılı olan..

ğğMısır ırmağından büyük ırmağa Fırat nehrine kadar bu diyarı senin zürriyetine verdimğğTekvin 15-18
ğğKenan diyarından Fırat ırmağına kadar olan bütün toprakları senin zürriyetine verdimğğTekvin /18

Saçmalıkları içindir.Yani bizim Recep Tayyip Erdoğanın Diyarbakır BOP un yıldızı olacak dediği şey içindir.Büyük İsrail Devleti içindir.Bu yaşanan olaylar yani 1.Körfez savaşı,şimdiki Irak İşgali,Saddamın dikdatörlüğü,bizim başımıza bela olan PKK,etnik ayrımcılıkla çabalayan guruplar vb.şeyler en az,en az 30-35 senelik bir planın tıkır tıkır işlemesidir.Tesbih ipine geçirilmeye çalışılan boncuk taneleri gibi teker teker işliyor bu plan.

Onun içindir ki (Bilderberg ve Cfr üyesi) Turgut üzal a fazla yüklenmemek gerekiyor.Diğer hükümetlere ve bu yolda hizmet edenlerede yüklenmek,hesap sormak gerekiyor.şu andaki nasıl bir ABD oyucağı ise bundan 20-30 yıl evvelki hükümetlerde ABD nin oyuncağı idi.ABD den icazet almadan başa gelen hükümet varmı ki acaba..Ben bilmiyorum bilen varsa bir zahmet söylesin..

ALLAH nasip ederse bir sonraki yazım yine aynı kitaptan alıntılar yaparak dostumuz ve müttefikimiz olan ABD nin NATO tatbikatında savaş gemimiz olan MUAVENET i nasıl kaza (!!!!) ile vurduğunu,ve Türk Hava Sahasını nasıl ihlaller ederek Ordumuzu nasıl TACİZ ettiğini TüRKİYE mize nasıl bir meydan okuduğunu anlatmaya çalışacağım..

Hepniz ALLAHğa emanet olunğ

www.azapaskerleri.net [email protected]hotmail.com

----------

